# Westin Mission Hills, Palm Springs California, 1 BR, 2 Nights, 9/2 - 9/4, $90



## pchung6 (Aug 18, 2015)

Please Contact me if interested.


----------



## pchung6 (Aug 21, 2015)

still available.


----------



## xcite10 (Aug 24, 2015)

Do you still have this?


----------



## pchung6 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes, it is still available.  Housekeeping will be done on Sep 02, so guest will check in with clean room.


----------



## pchung6 (Aug 24, 2015)

Tugger reserved...


----------



## Burnsfam (Aug 25, 2015)

Just checking -- we are new to this -- is this rental still available or has it been rented?  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2015)

Burnsfam said:


> Just checking -- we are new to this -- is this rental still available or has it been rented?  Thanks!



Post #5 says it has been reserved by a Tugger.  

For future reference, you can can contact an owner directly, by clicking on their blue user name.


----------



## pchung6 (Aug 25, 2015)

This unit is sold.


----------

